# Tom Platz - very old pic!



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2006)

He looks awesome there, look at those kids...ha ha


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

He sure had some fucking legs. Man alive.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> He sure had some fucking legs. Man alive.



agreed


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2006)

yup, even by today's standards I don't think anyone could match his overall leg development, it was insane.

in that pic I am impressed with his upperbody, especially arms.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao look at all those people gorking


----------



## musclepump (Jul 21, 2006)

insane

and what's gorking? gawking?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 21, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> insane
> 
> and what's gorking? gawking?



jerkin the gherkin


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 22, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> jerkin the gherkin



NOOOOOOO thats bashin the bishop

Gawkin = staring


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yup, even by today's standards I don't think anyone could match his overall leg development, it was insane.
> 
> in that pic I am impressed with his upperbody, especially arms.



His body looks like an action figure. Even his face looks like it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>


 
Put a shirt on...


----------



## Double D (Jul 22, 2006)

Old school bodybuilders just look better imo.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 22, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Old school bodybuilders just look better imo.


Tom Platz just owns everybody's face. PERIOD. He invented beefy legs, 

THE GOLDEN EAGLE.







The word RIDONKULOUS comes to mind


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 23, 2006)

It looks like he has muscles where there (anatomically) aren't any...? lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Old school bodybuilders just look better imo.



I totally agree with you there.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> It looks like he has muscles where there (anatomically) aren't any...? lol



its just that you dont see em on most people today. His legs just keep folding over and over, its scary


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> its just that you dont see em on most people today. His legs just keep folding over and over, its scary



It seriously is scary. His legs are so huge.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2006)

Photoshopped


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Photoshopped


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>



can i say it?

|)1|\/|4991P\/\/|\|3|)!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>


 * real

*






*fake*


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

he still looks fantastic


----------



## Maui Guns (Jul 25, 2006)

He's right.

Tom looks good in the original shot. (I had that magazine years ago. Tom was in another country for a contest. There was another hilarious shot of him carrying a can of tuna down the street, and a girl in the background was gagging at the sight of all that muscle.) 

The shoulders, arms, and thighs have all been photographicly enhanced, big time, in the photoshopped version.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

Maui Guns said:
			
		

> He's right.
> 
> Tom looks good in the original shot. (I had that magazine years ago. Tom was in another country for a contest. There was another hilarious shot of him carrying a can of tuna down the street, and a girl in the background was gagging at the sight of all that muscle.)
> 
> The shoulders, arms, and thighs have *all been photographicly enhanced*, big time, in the photoshopped version.



and when you look at it closely, they didnt do a very good job


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom shows Lou what real quads look like:


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Tom shows Lou what real quads look like:



PlatzOWNED


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Tom shows Lou what real quads look like:



hahahhaha, wow. I remember in Pumping Iron that Lou's leg seemed to lack a bit.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> * real
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Damn he doesn't look that big compared to other pics I have seen of him.


----------

